# Hunter bump or something else?



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My thoroughbred has developed what I believe is a hunter bump(?) on his the lower region of his back where the lumbar vertebra are. I'm not quite sure if that is truly a hunter bump so i'm curious to everyones opinions. I have also noticed that he does get sore in his lower back and hind end region a lot.

*The first photo I have is where I first got him and it does not appear that there is a bump on his lower spine. (the first photo is him with a bridle on and head is up)

The next photo was taken a few days ago and if you look very closely there is a bump there. This bump is more prominent with his head up. (second photo is him eating grass with fly mask on*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are to make any comparison, the two must be in roughly the same position; head up.

I don't see any thing to worry about at all.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually see a hint of a roach, in both pics.

Lizzie


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I see it slightly, but it looks to me like you might need to have a chiro take a look...I think he has a vertabrae out. If he's getting sore, that may be the case.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see much change, if any. He has a slightly roached back. This is not a roach I would worry about. 
The head down position will tend to bring the back up, causing what you think is a bigger "bump". Try putting your head down without wanting to bend your back.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, very slight roach. No hunter's bump.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I just want to be sure I am looking at the correct "bump." This is what I am seeing that is different that looks like it would be "sore" and may be "out."









Is the circled area, what you are talking about?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Cinny, I think there is a dark "shadow/shading" mark that is deceiving. It makes it look like there is a bigger "bump" than I think is actually there. If you put your finger over the dark mark, you will see that the back is pretty flat.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

What was circled in the picture is not the region by which a hunter's bump will be found. 
What I do feel like I might be seeing (as it's hard to tell with the horse not being in the same position and the different lighting) is that in the 2nd photo there is muscle atrophy on his hind end, although in the 2nd picture he does look like he gained weight. Putting more muscle back onto his hind end will make that joint less prominent.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

The circled area is actually where the bump is. I can feel difference and see a different as well.. I have the vet coming out on monday an dill have take a look. I do this its a veterbrae thats out of place.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, no vet or chiro can put that back in place, it's a roach back. My horse has it, less noticeable when their toplines are muscled up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that he does have a slight roach, but that doesn't negate the possibility that he's out of alignment somewhere too...hence, the soreness.

I'd go ahead and have a chiro work him over and see if that helps with the soreness, but don't expect the bump to go away, because it won't.

To me, it doesn't appear to have changed severity between the 2 pictures, but in the second, he appears to have lost a bit of muscle tone so that can make a roach like that _appear_ a bit worse.

Another thing to consider...if he's lost muscle mass, then your saddle might not fit him as well as it did before...and that might be what's making him sore.

After the chiro, I'd have a saddle fitter check your tack.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for your replies! I do see the roach back and see the difference in muscle tone. The first picture was taken a little bit after he came off the track so needless to say he was rather fit back then. 

I wouldn't be so worried about it but it seemed to just pop up one day after he had a tantrum. Even my friend noticed it. Maybe I never fully noticed it, it's just _feels_ odd.

The vet is coming out monday so ill talk about it with him.


----------

